
The world's two worst variable names - chenster
http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/post/the_worlds_two_worst_variable.html
======
vanattab
I think this is a little off the mark. I use the variable name data all the
time but it's almost always in a relativity simple function where the context
is well understood. I used to make sure the names contained in a function were
very specific to the context in which I was first using the function but would
later find that I wanted to use the same function but in a slightly different
context and those "very good" variable names became "very confusing" variable
names. (i.e. a parameter named "data" might be better then "spectralData" if
the function your writing might be conceivable used for some type of data
other then just spectrometer readings). The more general your functions
possible use cases are the more general your parameter names should be.

